# whats the difference between the plastisol transer and vinyl transfer?



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

sorry if this is an obvious question. Ive tried searching but not 100% sure of the diff


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

A plastisol transfer is created via screen printing with plastisol ink, onto a release tranfer paper sheet, to be used as needed. It is created the same way a shirt that is plastisol screen printed is created, with screens and inks. 

A vinyl transfer, on the other hand, is created from a sheet of vinyl material.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> A plastisol transfer is created via screen printing with plastisol ink, onto a release tranfer paper sheet, to be used as needed. It is created the same way a shirt that is plastisol screen printed is created, with screens and inks.
> 
> A vinyl transfer, on the other hand, is created from a sheet of vinyl material.


That is cut with a vinyl cutter such a GX-24 or a Graphtec, etc, and applied with a heat transfer, just as a plastisol transfer


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

marcelolopez said:


> That is cut with a vinyl cutter such a GX-24 or a Graphtec, etc, and applied with a heat transfer, just as a plastisol transfer


applied with a heat press


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

A more in depth explanation, as stated, both will require a heat press:
I'm not a screen printer, however here's my take on the plastisol process. Plastisol transfers can match the quality of a plastisol screen print, which leaves a light "painted" style feel to the garment. The print is done in reverse using the same screen printing techniques used for a shirt except to a release paper. They can range from 1 color to multiple colors, the price varies depending on the complexity of design and the size of the order, dark colors will require a white coating to give them the correct opacity. You may get a better deal just having the shirts screen printed, but it will take away some versatility if you're pressing on demand for an event (where what you may press 200 XL's and 20 Larges or it could be 200 Larges and 20 XL's).

Vinyl heat transfers can have a similar feel to plastisol transfers (Eco-film usually advertises something along the lines of: "I can't believe it's not screen printed"). Generally they're a slightly heavier weight on the shirt, and it's suggested to research the materials before buying as I've had some materials that felt like I was wearing a piece of leather on my shirt. They're nice for small orders or personalized for names/etc, however on big orders there's more time involved in production (cutting and weeding) vs Screen printing/plastisol transfer so the pricing will not vary as much in bulk. You may also be limited on colors depending on what equipment your transfer maker uses, there's single color heat transfer vinyl that is layered on top of each other for designs, then there's a printable kind for solvent printers. Registration and such becomes a slight issue when doing multiple colors on a design with a non printable vinyl, as the maker will either have a lot of scrap to register the material, or will spend more time trying to save material. 

My suggestion on purchasing: If you're going for say 36+ shirts, I'd say go with a plastisol transfer or have the shirts screen printed (if you have a pretty firm number on what sizes you'll need). If you're doing less, or need designs personalized (such as player names/numbers for a football team) the vinyl would probably be the better cost ratio. If you are doing something such as a football team, you may also utilize both methods for a finished garment, where the mascot is plastisol, and the names/numbers are vinyl.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

wormil said:


> applied with a heat press


Lol sorry, my mistake....aren't they the same ?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

marcelolopez said:


> Lol sorry, my mistake....aren't they the same ?


I was just giving you a hard time.


----------



## etgser (Feb 19, 2009)

how do plastisol get made ,,can u print from our regular priinter? or how does that happen


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

You can't make plastisols on a printer. They have to be screen printed. Check this article out for more info:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t14049.html


----------

